# timing adjustment



## stanza91 (Oct 6, 2004)

car desc: 91 stanza

using timing light i can see some groov marks but dont know which one is 0. which mark is 0? the spec is 15 degree. help. Chilton dont even have book for 91-92 stanza.


----------

